# Hawaiian smokes!



## 808patrick (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi!  I just bought a Master built smoker.  I'm just a beginner so I'm searching the Web for tips on how to smoke some meat...[ATTACHMENT=1116]20140113_101439.jpg (3,074k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]#


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome Patrick. Glad to have you with us! My first suggestion would be to sign up for Jeff's free 5 day e-course. Great info for beginners. After that, use the search function to look for info on what you want to smoke. Then ask away! Plenty people willing to help you out.

   Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome Patrick!!

Chicken looks Great !!

I spent 54 weeks on Oahu back in 69-70, but all I used was a little Hibachi.

Bear


----------



## smokinmastiff (Jan 13, 2014)

Aloha, Patrick:

Former Aiea and Waipio Gentry smoker here.  I used to love the smoked papio from foodland on the north side!  

Welcome!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2014)

Aloha Patrick,

Welcome aboard. There is a ton of great information here. The search feature works great. Don't be afraid to ask questions! The wife and I can't wait to get back to the islands permanently in a few more years. One of my favorite meals is loco moco. I even smoked up a version! 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco


----------



## gary s (Jan 13, 2014)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------

